# 1911 Da/sa



## JP4LSU (Jul 25, 2007)

Is there a 1911 with a DA first pull?
Or is this blasphemy?

I'm kind of new to 1911's and have been looking around and researching some to eventually purchase. I would also like a tatical such as an XD in .45ACP, which is DA first pull correct? Haven't decided which to buy first 1911, XD, or some other tatical.

Thanks for the info
JP


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The Para comes in about any combo you want. Here's their web site.
http://www.paraord.com/product/categories.html
If your going with the XD-45 it's a good one for sure. Good luck.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JP4LSU said:


> Is there a 1911 with a DA first pull?
> Or is this blasphemy?
> 
> I'm kind of new to 1911's and have been looking around and researching some to eventually purchase. I would also like a tatical such as an XD in .45ACP, which is DA first pull correct? Haven't decided which to buy first 1911, XD, or some other tatical.


The Paras are DA (well, sort of) for every shot, not just the first. There have been some conversions that made the 1911 into a DA/SA, but I do not know if you can still get them or how well they worked.

The XD is actually a single-action pistol. No DA capability at all.

If you aren't totally set on the 1911 design, look at the SIG P220 for an excellent DA .45. HK makes them, too, as does S&W.

Best idea, though, is to learn how to use a 1911 in Condition One.


----------



## JP4LSU (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks guys for the info.
Mike I noticed you are in Afghanistan. Stay safe dude. My bro was in Iraq with the Marines for 2 tours.

It was more of a curiousity question. I knew the 1911's were DA but didn't really know if somebody was making a DA. When I buy a 1911 it will be the way it was intended....SA. Now if I can only come up with the cash for a Wilson....:mrgreen:

I'm thinking the XD will be my first buy then a 1911. However, I've been hitting some forum Classifieds and have come across some sweet 1911's for a good price. So I just my flip the order around. 
Later,
JP :smt1099


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Closest you will get is the Colt Double Eagle. Mine is pictured on the Colt pics.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Uhh.... Browning Hipower???


----------

